# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Билет на Александра Розенбаума 19 ноября

## KANAPKA

Мы купили лишний билет на концерт прекрасного артиста Александра Розенбаума, который будет в Украинском театре 19 ноября. Стоимость билета 600 грн., торг уместен!!!

----------


## KANAPKA

14 ряд - 2-е место !!! решайтесь или расскажите знакомым !!

----------


## Vaanika

как с вами связатся?

----------


## Kirsss

Беру. Мой тел 066 268 23 77 Кирилл

----------


## KANAPKA

Извините, забыла сообщить - билет продан!

----------

